# Windows 8.1 upgrade - Error 0x80070004



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello

My Windows 8 Metro apps haven't been working properly for a while. Black boxes have appeared in the places where animations used to appear. (Windows 8 forums post link: http://www.eightforums.com/software-apps/28930-metro-apps-black-boxes.html) And after a while, the apps would stop opening altogether. I managed to get the Windows store to open again using a powershell command (which I don't remember what it was) Either way, I can't install/update any of my metro apps, gives me an error: 0x80070002

I tried to upgrade to windows 8.1, and it gave an error: 0x80070004

I looked i up on Google, and found that people have been having similar problems but it was due to them relocating their Users folder to a different drive. This is not the case for me, since I only have 1 HDD, and have not relocated my Users folder.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.

setuperr:

```
2013-11-02 17:57:37, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(355): Result = 0x800705BB
2013-11-02 17:57:37, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(204): Result = 0x800705BB
2013-11-02 17:58:28, Error                 CONX   Failed to get image properties for \??\c:\windows\temp\cpuz136\cpuz136_x64.sys: 0x80070003

2013-11-02 19:11:21, Error      [0x08039d] MIG    Cannot add mapping for user profile C:\Users\Vincent. Error: 1009: Win32Exception: The configuration registry database is corrupt. [0x000003F1] __cdecl Mig::CIndirectKeyMapper::CIndirectKeyMapper(class UnBCL::String *,struct HKEY__ *,class UnBCL::String *,class UnBCL::String *,int,int,const Mig::HiveLoadRetryOptions *)[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-11-02 19:11:21, Error      [0x080801] MIG    User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-11-02 19:11:22, Error                        InitDownlevelOCMode caught exception: Win32Exception: User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.: The specified user does not have a valid profile. [0x000004E5] void __cdecl Mig::COnlineWinNTPlatform::ProcessUser(class Mig::CRegistryDataStore *,class Mig::CRegistryDataUnit *,class UnBCL::String *,class UnBCL::String *,int,int)
2013-11-02 19:11:22, Error                 MIG    OC Exception: OC::CDownlevelOCStore::CDownlevelOCStore: Engine's InitDownlevelOCMode failed.
2013-11-02 19:11:22, Error                 SP     Could not save OC status. Error: 0x8007001F
2013-11-02 19:14:38, Error      [0x08039d] MIG    Cannot add mapping for user profile C:\Users\Vincent. Error: 1009: Win32Exception: The configuration registry database is corrupt. [0x000003F1] __cdecl Mig::CIndirectKeyMapper::CIndirectKeyMapper(class UnBCL::String *,struct HKEY__ *,class UnBCL::String *,class UnBCL::String *,int,int,const Mig::HiveLoadRetryOptions *)[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-11-02 19:14:38, Error      [0x080801] MIG    User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                        MigStartupOnline caught exception: Win32Exception: User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.: The specified user does not have a valid profile. [0x000004E5] void __cdecl Mig::COnlineWinNTPlatform::ProcessUser(class Mig::CRegistryDataStore *,class Mig::CRegistryDataUnit *,class UnBCL::String *,class UnBCL::String *,int,int)
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                 SP     pSPDoMainGather: Engine initialization failed with error: 0x00000004
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                 SP     CGatherData: Migration phase failed. Status: 4[gle=0x00000012]
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                 SP     Operation failed: Gather data, scope: Everything. Error: 0x80070004[gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                 MOUPG  MoSetupPlatform: ExecuteCurrentOperations reported failure![gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                 MOUPG  MoSetupPlatform: Using transform error code: [0x80070004][gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTransformDataMigrate::MigrateData(1382): Result = 0x80070004[gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTransformDataMigrate::TransformFile(1065): Result = 0x80070004[gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-02 19:14:39, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTransformDataMigrate::Execute(527): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-02 19:14:40, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::ExecuteTransform(3154): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-02 19:14:40, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::ExecuteTransforms(3327): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-02 19:14:40, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::Execute(1550): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-02 19:14:41, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::ExecuteTask(1158): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-02 19:14:41, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::ExecuteTask(1123): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-02 19:14:41, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(404): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-02 19:14:41, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::RestartTransform(2444): Result = 0xC1800107
2013-11-02 19:14:47, Error                 SP     CSqmSession::SetSQMEndTime: Failed to set EndTime for datapoint with Id = 12576. Datapoint not found
2013-11-02 19:14:47, Error                 SP     Failed to set SQM end time. hr = 0x80070490
2013-11-02 19:14:47, Error                 MOUPG  Finalize: Error reporting finalize time: [0x80004005]
2013-11-02 19:16:02, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(204): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-03 08:58:47, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(355): Result = 0x800705BB
2013-11-03 08:58:48, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(204): Result = 0x800705BB
2013-11-03 09:05:50, Error      [0x08039d] MIG    Cannot add mapping for user profile C:\Users\Vincent. Error: 1009: Win32Exception: The configuration registry database is corrupt. [0x000003F1] __cdecl Mig::CIndirectKeyMapper::CIndirectKeyMapper(class UnBCL::String *,struct HKEY__ *,class UnBCL::String *,class UnBCL::String *,int,int,const Mig::HiveLoadRetryOptions *)[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-11-03 09:05:50, Error      [0x080801] MIG    User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-11-03 09:05:50, Error                        InitDownlevelOCMode caught exception: Win32Exception: User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.: The specified user does not have a valid profile. [0x000004E5] void __cdecl Mig::COnlineWinNTPlatform::ProcessUser(class Mig::CRegistryDataStore *,class Mig::CRegistryDataUnit *,class UnBCL::String *,class UnBCL::String *,int,int)
2013-11-03 09:05:50, Error                 MIG    OC Exception: OC::CDownlevelOCStore::CDownlevelOCStore: Engine's InitDownlevelOCMode failed.
2013-11-03 09:05:50, Error                 SP     Could not save OC status. Error: 0x8007001F
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error      [0x08039d] MIG    Cannot add mapping for user profile C:\Users\Vincent. Error: 1009: Win32Exception: The configuration registry database is corrupt. [0x000003F1] __cdecl Mig::CIndirectKeyMapper::CIndirectKeyMapper(class UnBCL::String *,struct HKEY__ *,class UnBCL::String *,class UnBCL::String *,int,int,const Mig::HiveLoadRetryOptions *)[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error      [0x080801] MIG    User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.[gle=0x000000cb]
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                        MigStartupOnline caught exception: Win32Exception: User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.: The specified user does not have a valid profile. [0x000004E5] void __cdecl Mig::COnlineWinNTPlatform::ProcessUser(class Mig::CRegistryDataStore *,class Mig::CRegistryDataUnit *,class UnBCL::String *,class UnBCL::String *,int,int)
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                 SP     pSPDoMainGather: Engine initialization failed with error: 0x00000004
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                 SP     CGatherData: Migration phase failed. Status: 4[gle=0x00000012]
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                 SP     Operation failed: Gather data, scope: Everything. Error: 0x80070004[gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                 MOUPG  MoSetupPlatform: ExecuteCurrentOperations reported failure![gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                 MOUPG  MoSetupPlatform: Using transform error code: [0x80070004][gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTransformDataMigrate::MigrateData(1382): Result = 0x80070004[gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTransformDataMigrate::TransformFile(1065): Result = 0x80070004[gle=0x000000b7]
2013-11-03 09:08:24, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTransformDataMigrate::Execute(527): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-03 09:08:25, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::ExecuteTransform(3154): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-03 09:08:25, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::ExecuteTransforms(3327): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-03 09:08:25, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::Execute(1550): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-03 09:08:25, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::ExecuteTask(1158): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-03 09:08:25, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::ExecuteTask(1123): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-03 09:08:25, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupManager::Execute(404): Result = 0x80070004
2013-11-03 09:08:25, Error                 MOUPG  CDlpTask::RestartTransform(2444): Result = 0xC1800107
2013-11-03 09:08:31, Error                 SP     CSqmSession::SetSQMEndTime: Failed to set EndTime for datapoint with Id = 12576. Datapoint not found
2013-11-03 09:08:31, Error                 SP     Failed to set SQM end time. hr = 0x80070490
2013-11-03 09:08:31, Error                 MOUPG  Finalize: Error reporting finalize time: [0x80004005]
2013-11-03 09:09:23, Error                 MOUPG  CSetupHost::Execute(204): Result = 0x80070004
```


----------



## reticentAJ (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot of threads stating that third party software is most likely causing this with the possible device drivers.

One example is http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...80070004/970909c3-e03e-4cd6-ac09-97d3dea3cc62

What I would suggest is disabling any third party antivirus software you are using. If that doesn't work, after the 8.1 download finishes downloading, disable your NIC and then see if it will install. If not, then try method one in the thread above.

*Method 1:*
I would suggest you to reset Windows store cache memory and check if it helps.

You can follow the steps to do so:
a) On the desktop screen, press *Windows and R* key to open run box.
b) Type * WSReset.exe* and hit *Enter*.

Try to install Windows 8.1 again from Store and check if it resolves the issue. If not, proceed to the second method.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the fast reply. 
I tried the WSReset multiple times prior to your post, and got the same error. I'm using Windows Defender as my anti-virus.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is absolutely pointless trying to upgrade to 8.1 while you have the error on 8
Re the users folder on a different drive, it is not a question of only having the ONE hard disk, as you can of course create a partition on that ONE disk and move the user folder to it and that will then be on a different drive.

It is I think a case of you not quite understanding, if you do not mind me saying so the term DISK as it is shown in Disk Management for instance - with the term drive
YOU could have one DISK partitioned into 4 drives each allocated a letter.

However from what I have seen in the error log you are of course correct it has NOT been moved

WHAT however is very apparent is that your user profile is corrupt


> Cannot add mapping for user profile C:\Users\Vincent. Error: 1009: Win32Exception: The configuration registry database is corrupt





> User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.: The specified user does not have a valid profile.


THAT, together with other associated file system and registry problems is more than likely the cause of the original error - where you asked for help in another place.

Go into windows 8 with the system admin account
Open a cmd prompt with admin rights - that is NOT just your admin account but right click and click run as admin
then type
*net user administrator /active:yes *

press enter
you should receive confirmation
type
*exit*
press enter

Reboot and go in on that account there is no password unless you have set one
on the login screen use the left arrow to open access to that account if it only shows yours at login

See how that account is NOT for 8.1 but in respect of opening applications.

Short of the previously suggested refresh/reset having backup all your personal data, your chances of fixing this are rather slim I think

There is something - a registry cleaner possibly or other problems - file errors - forced shutdowns etc
that has caused these problems and as I said - installing 8.1 even if you could is NOT going to fix this


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Macboatmaster said:


> It is absolutely pointless trying to upgrade to 8.1 while you have the error on 8
> Re the users folder on a different drive, it is not a question of only having the ONE hard disk, as you can of course create a partition on that ONE disk and move the user folder to it and that will then be on a different drive.
> 
> It is I think a case of you not quite understanding, if you do not mind me saying so the term DISK as it is shown in Disk Management for instance - with the term drive
> ...


I don't quite understand, what am I supposed to do in the Admin account, after I have logged into it?
I haven't really ever done much with the registry, other than use Ccleaner and Advanced System Care 6 to find registry errors. Is there any way I can find out what has been corrupted?

I am very reluctant to do a refresh or reset, because I have around 300GB worth of programs.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Advanced system care is even worse than CCleaner.
Honestly the only thing advanced about it - is its advanced ability to sooner or later ruin your system.
It maybe no worse than any of the other programs that purport to maintain your computer - make it go faster or whatever else.
They are all very much the same, they will find errors where errors do not exist and they have the definite potential to ruin the system, probably by making changes to the registry

2. See if all of the problems still exist when in the system admin account

3. When you reply would you please click on Reply rather than on Quote - without my post quoted it makes the job a little easier


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry I'm relatively new to this site.
How do I check if the problems still exist in Admin account? Do I try updating to 8.1, and see if it gives me the same error?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NO, please do not try and upgrade to 8.1
Reboot the computer and this time enter the system admin account it will be shown as administrator

and then see if


> And after a while, the apps would stop opening altogether. I managed to get the Windows store to open again using a powershell command (which I don't remember what it was) Either way, I can't install/update any of my metro apps, gives me an error: 0x80070002


any of those problems are not there or indeed are all still there


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

The problem is, you can't open any apps in the Admin account. However, I did create a local account and I am able to open the apps on that account. I haven't tried updating them yet.

EDIT:
Ok, I just tried updating on the other user account (a local account), and it worked.

Do you think that updating to 8.1 on the other user account, would fix the black boxes on the apps?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Sorry about the system admin account - a lesson learnt I did not know until you replied that it would not allow you to open apps

2. Do you have a Nvidia graphics driver
If so and you have the Nvidia Control Panel
1. Go to Nvidia Control Panel
2. Manage 3D Settings
3. Turn off Antialiasing - FXAA

3. NO I doubt if upgrading to 8.1 would fix it.

What I would suggest before you try is to run the 8.1 compatibility tool
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/upgrade-assistant-download-online-faq

4. Please remember to turn off the system admin account
same cmd but change the word yes to no

5. If it is not Nvidia 
I would still try going back to an earlier driver, if you have the latest
ON Control Panel, click devices and printers, then right click your computer icon, it will likely have your user name on it and then click device installation settings
In my experience, it is unwise to allow windows to install driver software
Graphics and wireless network drivers seem to be the ones that, for some reason, cause problems, when Windows is allowed to install them


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a dedicated ATI Radeon graphics card & Intel HD 4000, with AA turned off.
I have run the Windows 8.1 upgrade adviser a little while prior to the start of this thread, and said I would have no problem running it. However I'd have some problems running some of my games, like Fallout 3.
Do you think I should just switch to the other user account, since updating apps & opening them works there? Will I lose the ability to run some of my programs?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1.


> I have a dedicated ATI Radeon graphics card & Intel HD 4000, with AA turned off.


Were it to be me I would fix all problems on Windows 8 before I considered going to 8.1
Are the apparent graphic problems ONLY on the tiles - metro screen
OR do they occur for example on YouTube

I still think that you should examine which drivers are installed for the Intel HD 4000/AMD Radeon HD 7670M especially if you have it set as I mentioned for windows to update the drivers - item 5 of my previous post.

2. If updates work on another account, then as I said in post 4 - it is certainly indicated that your account has a problem


> Cannot add mapping for user profile C:\Users\Vincent. Error: 1009: Win32Exception: The configuration registry database is corrupt
> Quote:
> User profile loading error. Aborting due to external request.: The specified user does not have a valid profile.


3. I do not think there is anything to lose by copying over your data
You have not by any chance changed user account control settings have you
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/5509-user-account-control-uac-change-settings-windows-8-a.html

I would create a restore point first AND if it were me I would create a full image as well, not merely a backup but an image

If you have not already done so I would also run a chkdsk /r and a system file check before proceeding further

Do not of course copy the whole of the user folder - as none of the files or the folder marked must be copied - see my screenshot
Those are revealed by clicking View tab on explorer - options - change folder and search options, view tab on that window and then show hidden files and folder and uncheck hide protected operating system files


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

1. The problem only occurs in some Metro apps as well as Change settings. It only occurs in apps like: Mail, People, Calendar, Store, Games app, News, Finance, Weather, etc... It doesn't occur in the game apps that I downloaded like: Flow Free, Ecosya, Mahjong, Microsoft Solitaire collection, Taptiles & Doodle God.

I disabled the Automatic driver update as you suggested, however my drivers are actually updated through Sony Control Center. Since my laptop is a product of Sony, I have to get my graphic driver updates through the Sony Website, or through the Vaio Control Center. <http://www.sony-asia.com/support/product/sve14a35cg>

2. -

3. I have changed my User account controls. I use TweakUAC, and set it to Quiet mode. However I don't think this is the problem, since this was one of the first things when I got my laptop. The Metro problems didn't occur until a couple months later. (I purchased my laptop in late February this year) Problems didn't start occuring until July. I recently created a system image in late October, which actually saved me.

A windows update went corrupt on the 24th of October, the day that Windows 8.1 actually came out. It stopped my computer from booting, and I wasn't able to boot into safe mode or anything at all. (I found out it was a corrupt winlogon or something like that)

I am going to try installing the original Intel HD 4000 drivers, see if it fixes my problem, and then install the latest version.

The reason I wanted to switch to 8.1, is because I heard that Microsoft won't be offering support to Windows 8 (I'm not sure if this is true), only to windows 8.1, since it would become a compulsory upgrade.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re the support for 8

I bet that is news to Microsoft.
I have not heard of it and I cannot believe it as their policy has been for sometime support for a minimum of 5 years from general release.

My advice is to uninstall TweakUAC.
reboot
Return UAC to default level
reboot
run a system file check
sfc /scannow
if not windows firewall
uninstall the one you have
use windows
reboot
try the metro again


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

SFC /Scannow doesn't detect anything. I've also used the DISM tools and they've fixed any corruption. All this was done prior to the Thread start. I'm using Windows Firewall. I'll let you know how the Intel reinstall came about.

EDIT:
The Intel reinstall didn't change anything.
I think what I'll do now is just move to a new user, using your instructions as well as: 
http://mywindows8.org/fix-corrupt-profile-in-windows-8/ and
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-AU/windows-vista/fix-a-corrupted-user-profile

Just a question, if I upgrade to windows 8.1, how do I revert back to windows 8, without the Windows 8 installation disk? I heard that the recovery partition will not work in Windows 8.1.


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I just copied all of the user content from my main to the second account, according to the instructions mentioned earlier. However, it didn't go as planned. My computer crashed and showed a BSOD - Whocrashed and BlueScreenview say that ntoskrnl.exe was the reason.


```
Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

On Tue 5/11/2013 10:47:39 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\Minidump\110513-38406-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x5A440) 
Bugcheck code: 0x7A (0x4, 0x0, 0xFFFFFA800DF6BA50, 0xFFFFF8A0066A59BE)
Error: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR
file path: C:\Windows\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the requested page of kernel data from the paging file could not be read into memory. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.

On Tue 5/11/2013 10:47:39 GMT your computer crashed
crash dump file: C:\Windows\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x7A (0x4, 0x0, 0xFFFFFA800DF6BA50, 0xFFFFF8A0066A59BE)
Error: KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the requested page of kernel data from the paging file could not be read into memory. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.
```
I deleted the user account afterwards, because it didn't accomplish what I was after.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Just a question, if I upgrade to windows 8.1, how do I revert back to windows 8


That's pretty much the same answer as the answer to "how do I get up and running again if my hard drive completely crashes and I have to replace it?".

For me the current answer to the hard drive question is that I will re-image from my roughly monthly system backup image (I use Macrium Reflect Free) to an external hard drive. So for the update question I made one of those images immediately before updating to 8.1 and renamed the file to something like "lastW8."


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

So what you're saying is; there is no way to revert back to Windows 8 from Windows 8.1?

I don't think there's any way to solve the black boxes in the metro apps, other than refreshing, reseting, reformatting or reverting back to a previous system image.

So my available options are:

*1)* Carry on the way I am now, keeping all my programs and preferences, however losing the Metro side of Windows 8 completely, as well as the possibility of updating to Windows 8.1 & having to cope with black boxes in "Change settings" and anything related to metro as well as the occasional BSOD related to ntoskrnl.exe. And hopefully, one day figure out how to fix the issues.

*2)* Since refresh didn't seem to work the last time I tried it, I can revert back to the system image I created right after I purchased the laptop. From there, I'll update to Windows 8.1, and then reinstall all my programs - or skip Windows 8.1 altogether.

*3)* Start completely fresh, by using Vaio recovery which does the same thing as Windows reset. (really do not want to do this)

All my important documents are synched online through Google Drive, Skydrive, Dropbox and Box.

What do you guys think? What option would you choose?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

> So what you're saying is; there is no way to revert back to Windows 8 from Windows 8.1?


Yes there is - restore to the system image that both of us have mentioned

You have not by any chance changed language settings have you since windows 8 was installed


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What do you guys think? What option would you choose?


Your option (2) sounds best to me.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

From your crash dump
1.


> \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Protected Folder\pffilter.sys


2.


> \??\C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Razer Game Booster\Driver\WinRing0x64.sys


3.


> \??\C:\Program Files\CheckPoint\ZAForceField\ISWKL.sys


YOUR dump analysis is not a lot of help.
It tends to suggest that there was a writing of data to the page file and this failed 
As to the cause of the failure I honestly do not know
However the three items detailed above and especially the IOBit raise concern in my mind.
AND that ZAForceField - am I not correct in thinking that is Zone Alarm. If you have ANY part of their security programs installed THAT could well be the cause of the problem with 8.1.

Which indeed was mentioned earlier in the topic


> What I would suggest is disabling any third party antivirus software you are using


by a colleague when you replied saying you were using Defender

Could this be a left over from installing a Zone Alarm product


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes that is correct. I had Zone Alarm a while ago. But I uninstalled it because it was messing up the keyboard shortcuts for Firefox like copy and paste.

So does a system image work on any operating system? For example, if I made a system image of a Vista OS, then proceeded to upgrade to Windows 8 on that Computer. Say after a while I dislike Windows 8, can I use the system image I made prior to the upgrade on the Windows 8 computer, to revert it back to Windows Vista? Or does it only work on the same operating System (e.g. Windows 8, windows 8.1 or Windows 7 and Windows 7 Sp1)

I have only added the German and French keyboards. Which can be changed in the bottom right hand corner as well as Win + space. Everything else is in English (US).


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You need to run uninstallers on the Zone alarm and the IOBit
I am signing off - you should find them on the sites for ZA and the IOBit

I am unsure about the keyboards what I do know is that is 
that if language and locale have been changed since 8 was installed 8.1 will not install
I really do have to GO

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...80070004/970909c3-e03e-4cd6-ac09-97d3dea3cc62

See the first post on the link - check event viewer for the error on the attempted 8.1 update
Sorry it is a long link 16 pages but if your error is in any way connected with a language I suggest that MAY be the problem

THAT all said I still think we are back to the image as your first job
The image is the image of what is there at present so if you need to and with the access to the image you can restore from the image
On 8 it is windows 7 file recovery strangely named but that is another story

OR you can use what I do, there are MANY others my colleague mentioned Macrium
I use
http://www.todo-backup.com/products/home/free-backup-software.htm

You need to consider of course your access to the restore medium from the image if it really goes pear shaped

I cannot advise on Macrium
TODO will format the drive to which the image is made


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

I use Revo Uninstaller to uninstall programs, and have been for over 5 years. ZoneAlarm, I didn't use Revo for, so that's probably why there are still some things left over from it. I don't think the error is connected to adding the keyboards, because I added the keyboards right after creating the first system image.

I uninstalled all the IoBit products I had, including: Smart Defrag, Advanced System Care 7 Beta, Driver Booster, Protected File, Advanced Surfing protection and Uninstaller.

I have used TODO's products before, to clone my harddrive from my desktop. After following option 2, when I get it the way I want it, I'll make a system image using TODO.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Will wait to hear from you


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

There's also something else:

I get this runtime error, which causes explorer.exe to restart. It happens rather randomly, but it's happened more than once. The strange thing is, when the popup comes up, I can still use everything as if nothing happened. But when I click "ok" in the dialog box, it restarts explorer.exe.

Unfortunately, I can't refresh my computer yet, as I currently have my finals, and am in need of my computer. I'll do it after at the end of November, and let you guys know how it went.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

does it say which program



> Unfortunately, I can't refresh my computer yet, as I currently have my finals, and am in need of my computer. I'll do it after at the end of November, and let you guys know how it went.


good luck with the exams
will wait to hear from you


----------



## ll-dAb-ll (Oct 17, 2013)

Thank you.

It doesn't mention what program it is, but yesterday, it happened when I hit the windows key (which opens up Start 8, a start menu by Stardock) and typed in "calculator".

I used Advanced System Care and Razr Game Booster to get as much battery life as I could out of my laptop, by turning on Turbo boost. This let me turn off unessential programs and services. With ASC 7, I got an extra 90 minutes out of my battery. When turbo boost is turned off, all the programs are opened again. 
Are there any programs that you recommend, that achieves this same purpose?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Unfortunately NO
As IMHO
this


> This let me turn off unessential programs and *services*


is the cause of many problems


----------

